

Betrayed - elektromekatron
http://blog.seanbonner.com/2015/08/10/betrayed/

======
malux85
I've been really disappointed with my new Mac-book. I have a Thunderbolt
Display and 4k monitor both connected to my old MacBook through thunderbolt
connection.

The new MacBook has a single usb-c connector and I can't charge my iPhone,
iPad or connect my thunderbolt screens to it ... WTF Apple?!?! I purchased an
adaptor that has usb and a single hdmi port but what about my dual displays?

I've gone back to my old MacBook, and the new one is gathering dust. Next
purchase will not be Apple

------
hga
tl;dr: Unauthorized updates are deleting massive fractions of he and his
family's media on iOS platforms, which was discovered just after plane
takeoff.

To quote a Microsoft guy, "You made a mistake, you trusted us."

